# What are good career options for someone with 3 years of Exp ?Higher study Noob here!



## eggman (Aug 25, 2013)

I know it should be in career thread, but need to get answers quickly .
I have to make a decision by tomorrow .

About myself..
10- 73 %
12 - 88 %
BE - 75 % (from an ordinary college) 

Currently - Working in SAP Labs, 3 years exp.
Salary : Around 8 lakh

Issues : I work in a relatively new product , so there isn't much scope outside of SAP,
I mean out product has not been implemented much yet, so my scope is less.
But it's changing and opportunities should come in next 2-3 years.

Dilemma : Have an offer with IBM Kolkata, offering around 10.5 lakh. 
It's not too tempting money wise, but I will get implementation experience which would be beneficial in career later on. 
I'm planning to change in 2 years. 

From what I have evaluated , if I stay in the same domain , I would not have too much of scope for next 5 years. 
And changing domain now would be difficult .

Now I am planning to do M.S. 
-Part of the reason is to learn new stuff.
  I'm bored with the kind of work I do, there's no way to innovate anything. Career growth isn't much.
-But another part is to earn more and have a decent life abroad. Moolah is a motivator here to be honest.
- And I do not want to regret having missed out on doing a masters maybe after 5 years or so .

Now here are my questions:
-> If I prepare for GRE next year and go for M.S. in 2015, I would have 5 year exp by then? Will it be an issue, negative factor?
-> How much loan will have to take. I'm from a middle class family , so don't have much saved. 
-> I don't have any papers published and all, and I've given my academic record. So how much should I aim in GRE? and What other things i should start working on ?
-> If I do get into a top 10 university, what are the chances of landing a job. I do not want to end up with no job and huge debt. 
-> Is it worth taking so much loan ? 

I have a stable life now, if not fully satisfactory. Is it worth leaving all this and start a new course in career.

Thanks


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 26, 2013)

> If I do get into a top 10 university, what are the chances of landing a job. I do not want to end up with no job and huge debt


there's a huge chance of that.

I say try the companies like google/yahoo if you want to be recognised


----------



## krazylearner (Aug 30, 2013)

dats really gr8 Buddy !!
u can give exam like Elitmus , through this you can join CISCO  ,mac Cafee etc . !!


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 16, 2013)

@op did you make any progress ?

If you want to learn new stuff I would say go for AI research field. 
Start by basic NLP stuff. Use Python as language. 
Prerequisit : Math (Set + Distribution)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> @op did you make any progress ?



I guess he's moving to Kolkata..!! Infosys or Wipro (Forgot )


----------

